
Caution Rebuffed, Unicorns and Other Startups Fixate on Rainbows - tpatke
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/22/technology/caution-rebuffed-unicorns-and-other-start-ups-fixate-on-rainbows.html
======
jinushaun
I think the established real-money making unicorns like Uber and AirBnB will
be fine. But I'd definitely worry if I was a startup like Snapchat who only
survives on hype and VC funding.

------
LaSombra
That's quite frightening...

